# WF7110 cis?



## laria82 (May 30, 2017)

So I have the WF7110 with regular durabrite ink. I've decided to make the switch to a cheaper ink solution. I keep reading people aren't too happy with CIS but what is the other option? Can you tell me what works for you? 

Cobra, inkuten, inkxpro?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The other, simpler, option is to use refillable cartridges. A lot of folks here use cobra.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

laria82 said:


> So I have the WF7110 with regular durabrite ink. I've decided to make the switch to a cheaper ink solution. I keep reading people aren't too happy with CIS but what is the other option? Can you tell me what works for you?
> 
> Cobra, inkuten, inkxpro?


Unless your printing for hours at a time, everyday...
Save yourself some trouble and use refillable ink cartridges.
Bulk ink systems are great, but only if you are doing enough printing to keep the system happy. Cartridges work just as well without a lot of the issues.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

refillable carts from inkjetcarts.us or cobra


----------



## Mister Demeanor (Jun 6, 2009)

Just my 2¢
We went through a lot of Epson printers using after market inks.
Kept clogging the heads and makes a terrible mess.

Out latest Epson gets nothing but Epson ink. Has for years without an issue.


----------



## laria82 (May 30, 2017)

Trying the refillable cartridges out first since I don't print to often. Just placed my order.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## ray10466 (Jul 14, 2017)

I also just purchased that printer WF 7110. I also bought Inkjetcarts Ciss Pigment Ink system with heat transfer ink, it says all HTV set but i think Yellow is the only certified transfer ink color. Any way everything on the printing T-shirt heat transfer comes out fine. Print on Matte presentation paper setting, standard , turn off high speed. Both papers JPSS and 3g. No problem so far. But when i print on cheap sticker paper example LD (100) glossy it dosent dry fast enough by the time it hits the rollers so it smears so i guess this is dedicated a tshirt transfer printer now or anything matte is fine. Hope this helps its a great setup..


----------

